# C. acaule



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 19, 2012)

From this weekend, at my Cutchogue place. Planted last fall and the year before. One of them is next to an established group of Goodyera pubescens. 
The other is near newly planted Goodyera oblongifolia (in spike) and Tipularia discolor.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 19, 2012)

Super Cool!!


----------



## likespaphs (May 20, 2012)

nice!
do you pollinate them?


----------



## W. Beetus (May 20, 2012)

Great looking plant!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2012)

Excellent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 20, 2012)

Years back I had 2 large clumps that would bloom with several flowers. I'd pollinate several of them, sometimes using pollen from some of the wild plants nearby. Some were allowed to reseed, other pods were collected and sent off to people...Bill Steele, Troy Meyers,some others. They don't always set seed despite the pods. After 20+ years, those clumps finally died, possibly because the raccoons used one planting spot as their favorite place to take a dump. When these plants mature more, and produce several growths, I'll go back to pollinating them again.


----------



## abax (May 20, 2012)

Congratulations Eric! We had a large stand on our property
that was thriving until the pine bark beetle took out most of the pines where the acaule were growing. We tried several times to take large groupings to another site and failed miserably. Cyp. acaule is one hard native orchid
to resettle. You did gooooood!


----------



## Dido (May 21, 2012)

Nice pictures and congrats for this beautys to grow


----------

